# Edge Fishing at Night



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Was planning on making a night trip to the edge. Anybody got any tips or insight on night fishing out there? Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Better in the day time. You can load up on the mingos and occasional scamp at night.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

reelthrill said:


> Better in the day time. You can load up on the mingos and occasional scamp at night.


Any chance of tuna out there? I get off at 10 Friday night and I see the report is saying it'll be pretty flat.. plus a full moon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

0ffSh0re_Chronicles said:


> Any chance of tuna out there? I get off at 10 Friday night and I see the report is saying it'll be pretty flat.. plus a full moon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Worst case scenario I'll hit my snapper and grouper spots on my way back in...never been to the edge so wanted 2 give it a try

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd kinda like to do that at night also. We figs the edge all the time, but never at night.
This weekend may be the right one.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

hjorgan said:


> I'd kinda like to do that at night also. We figs the edge all the time, but never at night.
> This weekend may be the right one.


Never been out there....got a good coordinate or so for the Edge? Definitely trying to hook up on some Tuna....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

There is no better place to be than on the edge on a Friday night we will be out there getting some mangos and what ever might decide to bite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

stick it on dead south for 27 miles and look for a drop from 160 to 220 feet on your chart. You found the edge. Then troll some marks and drop down. Not that hard. The pic below from Google Earth will show you why they call it the Edge. Looks like a knife blade. Note the coordinates. EDIT: If you hit that AJ hole 3 miles from the edge prepare to have your shoulders dislocated.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

0ffSh0re_Chronicles said:


> Never been out there....got a good coordinate or so for the Edge? Definitely trying to hook up on some Tuna....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do a search on here. Piles of numbers have been posted over the years.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

hjorgan said:


> stick it on dead south for 27 miles and look for a drop from 160 to 220 feet on your chart. You found the edge. Then troll some marks and drop down. Not that hard. The pic below from Google Earth will show you why they call it the Edge. Looks like a knife blade. Note the coordinates. EDIT: If you hit that AJ hole 3 miles from the edge prepare to have your shoulders dislocated.


Appreciate the info

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

The only time I fished the edge at night last year, there was a huge commercial boat out there and had the place lit up with his lights. I couldn't tell what he was doing but his bright lights were blinding us.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I use to fish the edge a lot at night. I love it!
There are some inexpensive underwater lights you can find to drop over the side (2 of them even better). The light should bring in a lot of bait fish and squid ( bring a dip net and be quick! ) The live bait should do the trick every drop. If you get some flying fish they are the best.
The best blackfin tuna bite is at dawn and day break. Chum chum chum!!!
buy some chum bags to hang off the anchor rope. Better yet if someone will loan you a chum churn ( I swear fish know the sound of a chum churn, lol ). A flat of mackerel would be great for the chum churn. You should have a good line of chum behind the boat when day breaks. That has always been when I catch the most tuna. I wouldn't count on yellow fin.
If you get the bonita schooling then you should find the tuna about 20-30' below them. Put on a 3oz weight and try to get it below the bonita. 
Typically the tuna can be picky about the bait. They prefer a whole bait. If it gets damaged switch it out and use it for bottom fishing.
Best to buddy boat unless you have 2 motors. I feel kinda leery out there when no one is around to help if you have problems.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

0ffSh0re_Chronicles said:


> Any chance of tuna out there? I get off at 10 Friday night and I see the report is saying it'll be pretty flat.. plus a full moon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We chum them up all the time out there. Better in the spring and fall but we do occasional catch them in the summer.


----------



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Are you guys anchored or drifting when your talking about chumming/chunking to attract tuna? 

If anchored are you trying to anchor at the top side of a ledge?


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Inn Deep said:


> I use to fish the edge a lot at night. I love it!
> There are some inexpensive underwater lights you can find to drop over the side (2 of them even better). The light should bring in a lot of bait fish and squid ( bring a dip net and be quick! ) The live bait should do the trick every drop. If you get some flying fish they are the best.
> The best blackfin tuna bite is at dawn and day break. Chum chum chum!!!
> buy some chum bags to hang off the anchor rope. Better yet if someone will loan you a chum churn ( I swear fish know the sound of a chum churn, lol ). A flat of mackerel would be great for the chum churn. You should have a good line of chum behind the boat when day breaks. That has always been when I catch the most tuna. I wouldn't count on yellow fin.
> ...


Appreciate the info...ill let you know how we do


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

any update on the trip?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you anchor at the ledge use a wreck anchor. If you use a danforth or whatnot plan to lose it.


----------

